
Laptop Camera Cover - bookofjoe
https://www.amazon.com/Yilador-Premium-Computer-Smartphones-Security/dp/B079GQG2X3/ref=as_li_ss_tl?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_pd_title&linkCode=sl1&tag=twitter06c2-20&linkId=04fb7b8c4ff95ec6f8b016cb2a27b549&language=en_US
======
bookofjoe
Mark Zuckerberg and James Comey, among others, were reported to be using black
tape: this is far more elegant. [https://www.amazon.com/Yilador-Premium-
Computer-Smartphones-...](https://www.amazon.com/Yilador-Premium-Computer-
Smartphones-
Security/dp/B079GQG2X3/ref=as_li_ss_tl?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_pd_title&linkCode=sl1&tag=twitter06c2-20&linkId=04fb7b8c4ff95ec6f8b016cb2a27b549&language=en_US)

~~~
rzzzwilson
I think the black tape is cheaper, though I use part of a post-it.

~~~
bookofjoe
After using one of these devices for a day, I've gone back to black tape. Why?
Because you're never certain the camera's blocked with a 2-position switch
unless you look each time, whereas with tape it's ALWAYS where you want it.

------
drosan
My friend used to have a laptop with a "webcam" that turned out to be just a
paper glued on top of the display. Different kind of protection i guess

------
pmontra
I'm using one of those covers, probably a different vendor but the same
product. It's almost invisible on my black laptop. I used to hang a piece of
folded black cardboard but this cover is much more convenient.

